

The Los Angeles Times Reimagined - ethnt
http://www.codeandtheory.com/things-we-make/the-los-angeles-times-reimagined

======
calbear81
I was hoping to hear more about the hard stats in "The Impact" such as whether
or not readers were more engaged, did they read more stories, did advertisers
see better results, etc.

~~~
thinnerlizzy
Or less overstated language about their accomplishments. They certainly don't
tolerate even a smidgen of it with their interviewees.

